# JD1028 worm gear.



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi there,

I have an older model JD1028. The worm gear stripped out in the auger gear case. I phoned JD and the worm gear is not available. Even the gear case assembly is not available. Is this gear used on any other brands that I could try?

Otherwise, I’m stuck trying to find a used one, have one made, or buy a new blower. 

After finding out the parts are not available I will not buy another JD.

Thanks.


----------



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

This is what my machine looks like. Any idea what year it is and what other brands are the same?


----------



## Stangfire (Mar 3, 2014)

Can anyone tell me who made that style in the above picture?


I was told JD's were made by many manufactures over the years.


I really can't believe JD can't take the serial number from my machine and give me some info and supply the parts. Really turns me off JD.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

That thing is at least.. 20+ years old..


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Stangfire said:


> This is what my machine looks like. Any idea what year it is and what other brands are the same?


Made in 1985. I have that exact one. It has a made in Canada sticker on it. John Deere did have a factory in Welland Ontario in that era although I don't know if they made snowblowers there. The only factory that I know that made snowblowers in Canada in that time was MTD in Kitchener Ontario.


----------

